# I Finally have a Betta coming! Here he is...



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, after all the work on the tank I bought a pretty little guy on Ebay. This is the photo from the seller, hopefully the little guy will look like this, but I'll love him even if he doesn't because he's my first baby! He's coming the day after tomorrow!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Very pretty! Congratulations.


----------



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you! I'll let you know after he gets here how he is! I purchased him from a new Betta seller, but he/she had all positive feedback, so it should be alright. She said the fish was very friendly and active. Let's see if he's as happy home with me ;-)

Yestergirl


----------



## susquehannadriftwood (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats! Very Colorful. Let me know how your experience goes. Never purchased a fish from ebay before

Here's my little guy. I call him "Bey-max"


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Make sure to have everything set up and cycled before he arrives, plus a hospital tank just in case if possible. Good luck! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Bey-max is beautiful, Susquehannadriftwood! Crowntails were my first love, but then I fell in love with Halfmoons. And thank you! I will let you know how it goes. He should get here tomorrow afternoon from Arizona. I received a nice email from the seller, who is a Betta addict with lots of Bettas as pets just for herself, and she seemed very nice and helpful. 

Yestergirl


----------



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks MissMicki!

Yestergirl


----------



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you Bikeridinguckgirl14! My husband gave my the strangest look when I told him we needed a "hospital tank" just in case, but we have one and I feel like a nervous mother waiting for my first child to arrive! 

Yestergirl


----------



## Lumenite (Apr 13, 2015)

Aww he's so cute! Congrats 

I consider my betta boy my son :lol:

You're gonna love his little face!


----------



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Lumenlite! I can't wait!

Yestergirl


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

He is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats! He's just beautiful, make sure to let us know about your Ebay experience!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what beautiful sunset colors!


----------



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
It's taken me this long to post an update on my very first Betta that I bought and had coming last week. Well, it didn't turn out well :-( I was there waiting for the UPS man and eagerly opened the box. The first thing I noticed was there wasn't much water in the bag that the fish was in. The second thing I noticed was he wasn't moving very much. I didn't want to give up hope so I floated the bag in my new tank. He still was pretty lifeless, and didn't look too healthy, but I started to add a small bit of the new tank water, and then he just kind of gave up. I couldn't believe it. I was so upset. I was going to pack it in at that point, but after taking a deep breath and some wonderful encouragement from "Russell" aka, Linda, I went ahead and bought another Betta from a well known seller (the previous seller was new) and our new Betta arrived healthy and active and is swimming in his new 10 gallon tank as we speak. He's very cute and even though I originally wanted a Half Moon 'cause I think they are so beautiful, I couldn't resist his cuteness and bought him….


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your bad experience :-( But your new boy is gorgeous, nice pick!


----------



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks SplashyBetta on your condolences and nice comment on our new boy!

Yestergirl


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Did you get any kind of doa compensation from the first seller?


----------



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, Bikeridinguckgirl14, the seller was very nice. Even though I opened the bag and tried to "revive" the Betta, she felt so awful that he passed away, she immediately refunded the original cost of the Betta. Of course the shipping was twice the cost of the fish and you never get compensated for that, but I was appreciative of receiving the partial refund.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

My condolences on the lost fish. I'm glad you found a new one!


----------



## kenny780 (Jan 14, 2015)

CAn we see se the new betta plz!!!I want to see him in his new tank happy & healthy!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm sorry about the first guy, but the second one is beautiful. I love the blue


----------



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Here's my baby, his name is Magellan (because we've discovered he's a great explorer)...


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

He looks like a little rocket ship. How cute! 

I'm sorry your first one didn't make it.


----------



## Yestergirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Elleth. Magellan is a cutie and very active. I've been told that Plakat's are more active and it may be because they don't have such large fins. He really enjoys swimming into the filter current. ;-)

yestergirl


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

LOL a rocket ship! That he does! I can't get over how pretty he is! His colors are just stunning! <3


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

He is beautiful!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Wait this breeder is in Az?


----------



## claxtongal (Apr 25, 2015)

He is so beautiful congratulations


----------

